# Long term durability



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, I’ve looked around and haven’t found any discussion on this, so here goes. 
Most of the props I make are made out of monster mud and/or foam. I have been experimenting with different ideas for a coat that is strong and long lasting. I know (unfortunately from experience) that you can’t use fiberglass resin on bare foam, but I would like to have something with it’s durability and lifespan. Can someone suggest something to use between foam and resin that doesn’t cost a fortune, or even suggest an alternative to resin?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As a matter of fact, yes.
Hard coat for foam from rosco.
The rep is stopping by today to discuss a distrib for the product.
We'll see, most of the time it takes a big $$$ purchase and they want you to carry the whole line


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well you just do your talkin turkey spiel Jeff I'm sure they wil see it your way!!!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Darkside said:


> Ok, I've looked around and haven't found any discussion on this, so here goes.
> Most of the props I make are made out of monster mud and/or foam. I have been experimenting with different ideas for a coat that is strong and long lasting. I know (unfortunately from experience) that you can't use fiberglass resin on bare foam, but I would like to have something with it's durability and lifespan. Can someone suggest something to use between foam and resin that doesn't cost a fortune, or even suggest an alternative to resin?


There is a few different types of resin for the fiberglass cloth(epoxy and polyester).....one of them is used over foam without trouble and I think its polyester resin...maybe someone else will chime in ..... or maybe google it.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> As a matter of fact, yes.
> Hard coat for foam from rosco.
> The rep is stopping by today to discuss a distrib for the product.
> We'll see, most of the time it takes a big $$$ purchase and they want you to carry the whole line


Hey Jeff,

What ever happened with this Stuff?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

buggybuilder said:


> There is a few different types of resin for the fiberglass cloth(epoxy and polyester).....one of them is used over foam without trouble and I think its polyester resin...maybe someone else will chime in ..... or maybe google it.


Other way around. The polyester resin (the stuff you see in most of the retail fiberglass kits) eats foam; the epoxy spares it (that's what people who build boat hulls and hovercraft use is epoxy composite over foam).


----------



## BadOleRoss (Oct 7, 2006)

I have several monster mud props that have no protective coating and have never had a problem with durability or any kind of damage from weather other than wind storms blowing them over. Mine are out the entire month of October. All of my tombstones are foam, painted with exterior paint and again the weather does not seem to affect them.....


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

OK, I broke down and bought some Paverpol. I bought a liter. ($40)
It is the consistency of (and smells like) Elmer’s glue. It goes on white and dries clear. 
I found that 2 coats is a good shell, considering that it doesn't cure to a real hard finish like epoxy. It is still a little soft, but non the less, a good protective coat for foam. Even more so if you apply a couple of coats of spray clear coat over it after you paint. 
When I don't want to go as far as Fiberglass resin, I will continue to use this until I find something better.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

So you can use epoxy resin over foam board? Does it dry clear or will i need to repaint my props? Also is this just resin being applied or does fberglass, cheesecloth or similiar need to be used to get the rigidness?

TIA


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The epoxy is just the resin part of the composite, you still need to embed the mesh or mat in it. Same as laying up regular fiberglass, just different goop. And the stuff I've seen is mostly clear with just a slight amber tint, but it depends on the brand... some people put a garish color tint in it so you can eyeball your coverage better when applying. 

Look for "marine epoxy"... people use it for boats and stuff (duh)... it comes in jugs with pump dispensers for easy measurement.


----------

